# tap water conditioner



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i am in the process of tryin to get my water in check. i've been doing 30% water changes every other day for like a week. i just ran out of the tap water conditioner i use. i order it from foster and smith but it prolly wont get here for like 4 more days should i stop with the water changes or just say F it and go on with my water changes.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

just do 10-15% a day or 15% every other. If I dont change more than 20% or so i dont even put it in, and i doubt you will have to worry about harm to the fish if your only doing it for 4-5 days.

Im sure someone will go up to bat with me on this, but it hasn't bit me in the ass yet.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

A 10% water change with any dechlorinizer is fine. Ive done it many times. What did you order? Hopefully prime, that is the best stuff.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> A 10% water change with any dechlorinizer is fine. Ive done it many times. What did you order? Hopefully prime, that is the best stuff.


aqua safe is what i ordered


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

THat works just fine. The other stuff is just cheaper and lasts longer


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

the biggest concern with adding fresh tap water is the lose of beneficial bacteria do to the introduction of chlorine which would kill some of the beneficial bacteria if you tap water has any chlorine. Its not a big problem when doing smaller water changes because its less stress on the fish and a smaller amount of water is being change which maintains the balance of the water. ultimately i say just keep on the smaller water changes like posted above until you get a conditioner


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

just put an airstone in the bucket of water before it goes in the tank for about 12 hours and it will
cause the chlorine to disperse through the surface of the water


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

dschoter05 said:


> i am in the process of tryin to get my water in check. i've been doing 30% water changes every other day for like a week. i just ran out of the tap water conditioner i use. i order it from foster and smith but it prolly wont get here for like 4 more days should i stop with the water changes or just say F it and go on with my water changes.


Unless you know how much chloramines your water company is putting in i wouldnt chance it. Just wait the 4 days and then do 2 daily water changes of 25-30% each. If you have well water than you dont need conditioner.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Aqua Safe is fine, I just been using Prime for years and like it the best.. Was there fish in your tank, or are you still cycling it?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I also use Prime.. works great and it is relatively cheap


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Aqua Safe is fine, I just been using Prime for years and like it the best.. Was there fish in your tank, or are you still cycling it?


i have 5 RBP and what is cycling??? i am new to keeping fish


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

This will explain it http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

ShoalNotShark said:


> This will explain it http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18


wow that makes sense now CRAZY!!!! lol


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

ha, good to know it makes sense now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

oh man... if you didn't order a water test kit, you might aswell now. There's going to be some work ahead of you. If anything strange starts happening, just ask questions.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

dschoter05 said:


> This will explain it http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18


wow that makes sense now CRAZY!!!! lol
[/quote]







it's funny that's the same thing I said when I visited this site 5 years ago.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wittlestguy said:


> oh man... if you didn't order a water test kit, you might aswell now. There's going to be some work ahead of you. If anything strange starts happening, just ask questions.


good looking out man. already got it covered had one for awhile now


----------

